# Transporting Handgun in NJ



## navyman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have CCW permits for FL,NH and Maine. Obviously I am concerned not to get arrested just getting to any state from NJ that honors my CCW permits. I am aware of the NJ laws that its ok going to and from ranges,gunsmiths. What about driving from NJ across to PA, De, etc. or going to Newark Airport. I spoke with the State Police Firearms Div in Trenton and also with the Port Authority Police in NJ. The SP said I'm ok driving under USCA 18 making sure all is cased and locked in trunk. PAP said to just follow the individual air line regs. Has anyone done this??? Would like what they said confirmed by others who have actually done it. Driving and flying from Newark. Does FOPA work??


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

Living in NJ, I transport guns to PA to shoot legally. HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

NJ regulations loosely state that the firearm must be unloaded, in a case separate from any ammunition, in the furthest locked or closed vehicle compartment from the driver and ammunition. In a car, that means in the trunk with the ammo in the glove box. In a hatchback, it would be in the locked glove compartment with the ammo in the passenger area. But, this always was ambiguous for persons with an older pickup truck without a locking glove box. In that case the gun should be in its own locked and secured case.

Hope this helps. I go into Jersey often and always stop at a rest stop before the border to comply with these regs. I have friends and a cousin that are NJ Troopers and they follow what I have above, as a guideline.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I once read somewhere that there was a provision in the Brady law that said you _could_ travel through states with your firearms without getting into trouble if you didn't have a permit in that state, so long as you didn't stay in that state for an extended period of time.

I've always been sceptical of when I read that since the Brady law isn't nice to us, but I read it somewhere and can't find anything to contradict it so I don't know what to think.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> NJ regulations loosely state that the firearm must be unloaded, in a case separate from any ammunition, in the furthest locked or closed vehicle compartment from the driver and ammunition. In a car, that means in the trunk with the ammo in the glove box. In a hatchback, it would be in the locked glove compartment with the ammo in the passenger area. But, this always was ambiguous for persons with an older pickup truck without a locking glove box. In that case the gun should be in its own locked and secured case.
> 
> Hope this helps. I go into Jersey often and always stop at a rest stop before the border to comply with these regs. I have friends and a cousin that are NJ Troopers and they follow what I have above, as a guideline.


+1. Grew up in NJ and that was exactly how they liked it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Marcus99 said:


> I once read somewhere that there was a provision in the Brady law that said you _could_ travel through states with your firearms without getting into trouble if you didn't have a permit in that state, so long as you didn't stay in that state for an extended period of time.
> 
> I've always been sceptical of when I read that since the Brady law isn't nice to us, but I read it somewhere and can't find anything to contradict it so I don't know what to think.


It sounds like you're referring to Peaceable Journey laws. If I remember correctly, every state differs and some, such as NY, don't have any at all!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Marcus99 said:


> I once read somewhere that there was a provision in the Brady law that said you _could_ travel through states with your firearms without getting into trouble if you didn't have a permit in that state, so long as you didn't stay in that state for an extended period of time.
> 
> I've always been sceptical of when I read that since the Brady law isn't nice to us, but I read it somewhere and can't find anything to contradict it so I don't know what to think.


Be very skeptical. In a famous or infamous incident, Charles Barkley, while playing with the Philadelphia 76ers was stopped for speeding in NJ and had an unloaded handgun in the car that he had a PA permit to carry. He didn't fare well in the incident. Fines and court appearances followed.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the handgun Charles Barkley had in his car was loaded.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

unpecador said:


> If I remember correctly, the handgun Charles Barkley had in his car was loaded.


Initially reported as a loaded 13 round 9mm handgun, then later reported as a handgun the could hold 13 rounds. Barkley claimed gun wasn't loaded. Judge ruled insufficient evidence for the trooper to search so case was never processed. Barkley had to appear twice in NJ plus was held that first evening. He paid fines and court fees.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying that, I also remember hearing that the handgun was in plain view, apparently information can and does get twisted by the media, anyways, it sounds like Chuck got off pretty easy, I wonder if him and the judge play golf together. :mrgreen:


----------

